# Didnt take insurance companies long



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I was picking up my sons the other day and my ex-wife was on the phone to her insurance company.
She had a quote some time ago but it expired the day before.
Her original quote was for £750, the new quote was for £1200.
Their reason....we have had to increase your cost by £450 to cover our losses during the riots.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That's utter tosh, I can't believe you've been told that and who ever said it needs educating.

Firstly the quantum of the claims won't be known this soon, but more importantly they will all be claiming their losses from the local police authority under the riot act, claim reporting has been extended from 7 days to forty something days to give more time for the insurers to get their claims in.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Insurance company using any excuse to jack up premiums shocker!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

mine went up £50 because they had the date I bought the car wrong!!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

nick-a6 said:


> mine went up £50 because they had the date I bought the car wrong!!


Really, is there a good/bad time to take out insurance ??

Does the end of the month mean they have targets to meet so deals are done ?? & the first of the month mean they have plenty of time to hit target


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> I was picking up my sons the other day and my ex-wife was on the phone to her insurance company.
> She had a quote some time ago but it expired the day before.
> Her original quote was for £750, the new quote was for £1200.
> Their reason....we have had to increase your cost by £450 to cover our losses during the riots.


 Boils my **** :devil:


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to northern Ireland 15 years ago...  we still have higher premiums due to risk/riots and in turn higher claim rates/claims........ Bs!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a bit of fun on Saturday due to Insurance rubbish.

Mine's due on the 25th, so last month I thought I'd have a glance on all those compared sites to get a rough idea of what to expect - it's gone up AGAIN....no real surprise, and not happy, but at least it got me ready for this month as to what I can expect.

Well, Aviva turned out the cheapest last month at about £430ish.....this month ?.....£619 !!

So, I got that NEW quote on Friday night, and they rang my mobile on Saturday:
"Hello Krim, we noticed you got a quote from us last night, how does it compare to other quotes"....

"well, you're about £180 more expensive than other competitors" (true too)....

"oh...doesn't look like we'll be able to match that"....

"hmm, that's strange because last month you would have been able to beat it, no doubt"....

"I'm sorry ?".....

"well, you quoted me £430 last month!"....

"erm...yeah...well...it does change quite often, insurance"....

"yes!..so I've noticed....tell me, how does it change so drastically?"....

"well, it's all to do with the current climate"....

"is that so?...it's just that I get the impression that some spotty little kid sits in an office with his daddy and randomly selects a number between 400 and 700 for my insurance" (said in quite a polite manner, btw)....

<she titters>

"well, I don't think the decisions are made that way Krim, but as I don't think we'll be able to match your better quote, I think that's all we can for Today. But please, don't stop looking on our site, as you never know, with your insurance isn't due until the 25th it may have changed for the better by then, and we could be talking to each other again on better terms"....

"yeah, sure. I'll just keep pressing the buttons at home, and hope I can beat that spotty kid to it. Thanks for your call anyway"....

"yeah, thanks for your time Krim....cheerio"....

"cheerio"....

So, how do they manage to make up these figures ?!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aviva rates are bizarre these days, they seem to change at any time and often, sometimes up, sometimes down.

Traditionally rate increases were always applied from the 1st of a month and this is still the case with most Insurers, but Aviva have a new system (us Brokers use it as well) with a (sometimes) very good rating discount applied and other days the rating discount is less.


----------

